# Radeon Problems

## Torin_

Hey.

I am so depressed. I bought a new Radeon 9200 with VIVO. And X.Org is working. Xv i have run becouse it stopped working, i don't know how but it works.

Two last things:

1) Video In. I know that here will be problem. So I'm leaving this after someone will publish he's success at this.

2) Direct Rendering. I have tried many combinations it don't work for me.

Few codes:

Xorg.conf

```

Section "Module"

  SubSection  "extmod"

  EndSubSection

    Load        "dbe"

    Load        "extmod"

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "xtt"

    Load        "drm"

    Load        "dri"

    Load        "glx"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

DontZap

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard"

    Driver      "Keyboard"

    Option      "AutoRepeat"    "500 30"

    Option      "XkbRules"      "xfree86"

    Option      "XkbModel"      "pc104"

    Option      "XkbLayout"     "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "ImPS/2"

#   Option "Protocol"    "PS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7" 

#   Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" 

    Option "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Dell"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 57.0

    VertRefresh 60, 65, 70, 75

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Radeon"

    Driver      "fglrx"

    Option      "AGPMode"               "8" 

    Option      "AGPFastWrite"          "True" 

    Option      "EnablePageFlip"        "True"

    Option      "no_accel"      "no" 

    Option      "no_dri"        "no"

    # === TV-out Management === 

    Option          "NoTV"                  "yes"   # "no" to turn on TV out 

    Option          "TVStandard"            "PAL-B" 

    Option          "TVHSizeAdj"            "0" 

    Option          "TVVSizeAdj"            "0" 

    Option          "TVHPosAdj"             "0" 

    Option          "TVVPosAdj"             "0" 

    Option          "TVHStartAdj"           "0" 

    Option          "TVColorAdj"            "0" 

    Option          "GammaCorrectionI"      "0x00000000" 

    Option          "GammaCorrectionII"     "0x00000000"

    

    Option          "VideoOverlay"          "on"

    

    

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen"

    Device      "Radeon"

    Monitor     "Dell"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen"

    InputDevice "Mouse" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

XORG log.

```

Release Date: 18 December 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.7

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.7-ck4 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux szit 2.6.7-ck5 #5 Tue Jul 20 16:40:17 CEST 2004 i686

Build Date: 19 July 2004

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jul 20 23:56:38 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Dell"

(**) |   |-->Device "Radeon"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) XKB: model: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

(**) XKB: layout: "pl"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/local/,/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(**) Option "DontZap"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 0000,0000 rev c1 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 1695,1000 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 1695,1000 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 1695,1000 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 1695,1000 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 1695,1000 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1695,1000 rev a4 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1695,1000 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1695,1000 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1695,1000 rev a4 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0066 card 1695,1000 rev a1 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev c1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 01:06:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8027 rev 06 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:06:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 06 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:07:0: chip 10ec,8029 card 10ec,8029 rev 00 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 1002,5961 card 174b,7c13 rev 01 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:00:1: chip 1002,5941 card 174b,7c12 rev 01 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV280 [Radeon 9200] rev 1, Mem @ 0xd0000000/27, 0xe4020000/16, I/O @ 0xd000/8

(--) PCI: (2:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x5941) rev 1, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xe4030000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe3ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xe5001000 - 0xe5001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xe5000000 - 0xe50000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xe5004000 - 0xe5004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xe5003000 - 0xe5003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [5] -1  0       0xe4020000 - 0xe402ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xe4030000 - 0xe403ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xe5001000 - 0xe5001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xe5000000 - 0xe50000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xe5004000 - 0xe5004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xe5003000 - 0xe5003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [5] -1  0       0xe4020000 - 0xe402ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xe4030000 - 0xe403ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xe5001000 - 0xe5001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe5000000 - 0xe50000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe5004000 - 0xe5004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe5003000 - 0xe5003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [10] -1 0       0xe4020000 - 0xe402ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xe4030000 - 0xe403ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.1

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "xtt"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libxtt.a

(II) Module xtt: vendor="X-TrueType Server Project & After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.4.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font xtt

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 3.9.0

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) FireGL8700/8800: Driver for chipset: ATI RV250 Id (R9000),

        ATI RV250 Ie (R9000), ATI RV250 If (R9000), ATI RV250 Ig (R9000),

        ATI RV250 Ld (M9), ATI RV250 Le (M9), ATI RV250 Lf (M9),

        ATI RV250 Lg (M9), ATI RV280 5960 (R9200 PRO),

        ATI RV280 Ya (R9200LE), ATI RV250SE Yd (R9200SE),

        ATI RV250 5C61 (M9+), ATI RV250 5C63 (M9+), ATI R200 QH (R8500),

        ATI R200 QL (R8500), ATI R200 QM (R9100), ATI R200 QT (R8500),

        ATI R200 QU (R9100), ATI R200 BB (R8500), ATI RV350 AP (R9600),

        ATI RV350SE AQ (R9600SE), ATI RV350 AR (R9600 PRO),

        ATI RV350 NP (M10), ATI R300 AD (R9500), ATI R300 AE (R9500),

        ATI R300 AF (R9500), ATI R300 AG (Fire GL Z1/X1),

        ATI R300 ND (R9700 PRO), ATI R300 NE (R9700/R9500 PRO),

        ATI R300 NF (R9600 TX), ATI R300 NG (Fire GL X1),

        ATI R350SE AH (R9800SE), ATI R350 AK (Fire GL unknown),

        ATI RV350 AT (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AU (Fire GL T2),

        ATI RV350 AV (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AW (Fire GL T2),

        ATI R350 NH (R9800), ATI R350LE NI (R9800LE), ATI R350 NJ (R9800),

        ATI R350 NK (Fire GL X2), ATI RV350 NT (WS/M10)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:0:1) found

(--) Chipset ATI RV280 Ya (R9200LE) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xe5001000 - 0xe5001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe5000000 - 0xe50000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe5004000 - 0xe5004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe5003000 - 0xe5003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [10] -1 0       0xe4020000 - 0xe402ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xe4030000 - 0xe403ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x82045c8

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xe5001000 - 0xe5001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe5000000 - 0xe50000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe5004000 - 0xe5004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe5003000 - 0xe5003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [10] -1 0       0xe4020000 - 0xe402ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xe4030000 - 0xe403ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [15] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [16] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [26] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [27] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 2 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoTV" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

(==) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI RV280 Ya (R9200LE)" (Chipset = 0x5961)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x174b, PciSubDevice = 0x7c13)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party grafics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xe4020000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipExtRevID = 0x01

(--) fglrx(0): ChipIntRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64-bit DDR SDRAM)

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS -------- 

(II) fglrx(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) fglrx(0): Connector0: DDCType-2, DACType-1, TMDSType-0, ConnectorType-3

(II) fglrx(0): All-In-Wonder card detected

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 2 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 3 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- DVI-I

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- CRT

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): 

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000; xclk=20000

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Dell: Using hsync range of 31.50-57.00 kHz

(II) fglrx(0): Dell: Using vrefresh value of 60.00 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Dell: Using vrefresh value of 65.00 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Dell: Using vrefresh value of 70.00 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Dell: Using vrefresh value of 75.00 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Clock range:  20.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   37.50  512 524 592 664  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "416x312"   28.64  416 432 464 576  312 312 314 333 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 300 302 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(==) fglrx(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

       ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 3.9.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x4000000f

(==) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x000004b3

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(II) fglrx(0): using CAIL version [ATI LIB=CAIL.LIB,IA32,2.0024]

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xe4020000 - 0xe402ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe5001000 - 0xe5001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe5000000 - 0xe50000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe5004000 - 0xe5004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xe5003000 - 0xe5003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [12] -1 0       0xe4020000 - 0xe402ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xe4030000 - 0xe403ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [17] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [18] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [19] 0  0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [29] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [30] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(WW) fglrx(0): Cannot read colourmap from VGA.  Will restore with default

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xd0500000 (size=0x07b00000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.3.x

(WW) fglrx(0): could not detect XFree86 version (query_status=-3)

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:2:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xd0c24000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xd0c24000 to 0x402a5000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd0000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 3.9.0

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: May 11 2004

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI Fire GL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.7-ck5

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xe4020000

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xd0c24000 at 0x402a5000

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xd0000000,0x8000000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1024,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1024,768) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 768)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7419

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "AGPMode" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "AGPFastWrite" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" is not used

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Buttons" "5"

(==) Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse: Buttons: 7

(**) Mouse: SmartScroll: 1 

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/Type1/, removing from list!

SetClientVersion: 0 8

SetKbdSettings - type: 2 rate: 93 delay: 500 snumlk: 0

SetKbdSettings - Succeeded

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 75000

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1048 hend: 1184 httl: 1328

              vdsp: 768 vbeg: 771 vend: 777 vttl: 806 flags: 10

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

```

Some dmesg

```

torin@szit linux $ dmesg | grep 'AGP' 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

Fire GL built-in AGP-support

agpgart: Bridge device is in AGP v1/v2 mode

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

Power management callback for AGP chipset installed

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x00000000 (hardware caps of chipset)

torin@szit linux $ dmesg | grep 'agp'

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected NVIDIA nForce2 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

Based on agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: Detected nVidia nForce2 chipset

agpgart: Bridge device is in AGP v1/v2 mode

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

torin@szit linux $ dmesg | grep 'fglrx'

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 198 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 3.9.0 [May 11 2004] on minor 0

[fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x00000000 (hardware caps of chipset)

[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 5879 using kernel context 0

torin@szit linux $ dmesg | grep 'mtrr' 

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

mtrr: 0xd0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xd0000000,0x200000

[fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)

mtrr: 0xd0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xd0000000,0x200000

```

And what i have to say more. The kernel is 2.6.7ck5

Any suggestions. PLEASE HELP !!!

----------

## !db!

What does

```
cat /proc/mtrr
```

... give you? Also please post your kernel settings related to framebuffer support, AGP and DRI, and what you did after compiling your kernel (what you emerged, updated, etc.) ...

You could also look up mtrr stuff ... start with here.

----------

## breakerfall

See here for the MTRR issue:

http://www.rage3d.org/board/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33736241&perpage=30&pagenumber=2

----------

## Torin_

After reading Rage3d forum I have now properly mtrr.

Just by adding this to local.start.

```

echo "disable=2" > /proc/mtrr echo "base=0xd0000000 size=0x8000000 type=write-combining" > /proc/mtrr

/sbin/modprobe fglrx &>/dev/null

```

```

torin@szit torin $ cat /proc/mtrr 

reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size= 256MB: write-back, count=1

reg01: base=0xe0000000 (3584MB), size=  64MB: write-combining, count=1

reg02: base=0xd0000000 (3328MB), size= 128MB: write-combining, count=2

torin@szit torin $

```

I merged ati-drivers and ati-drivers-extra.

And now config from kernel.

```

From Character Devices i have selected:

[*] Legacy (BSD) PTY support 

(256) Maximum number of legacy PTY in use

<*> Enhanced Real Time Clock Support

<*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

<*>   NVIDIA nForce/nForce2 chipset support

[*] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

< >   ATI Radeon

From the Graphics support:

[*] Support for frame buffer

[*]   VESA VGA graphics supportdevices   

```

Now dmesg looks like this:

```

torin@szit torin $ dmesg | grep 'fglrx'

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 198 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 3.9.0 [May 11 2004] on minor 0

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x00000000 (hardware caps of chipset)

[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 5706 using kernel context 0

torin@szit torin $ dmesg | grep 'mtrr' 

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

torin@szit torin $ dmesg | grep 'AGP' 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

Fire GL built-in AGP-support

agpgart: Bridge device is in AGP v1/v2 mode

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

Power management callback for AGP chipset installed

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x00000000 (hardware caps of chipset)

torin@szit torin $ dmesg | grep 'agp'

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected NVIDIA nForce2 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

Based on agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: Detected nVidia nForce2 chipset

agpgart: Bridge device is in AGP v1/v2 mode

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

torin@szit torin $ 

```

I merged the drivers 3.9.0 i don't know is that having much difference ?

----------

## !db!

A few things come to mind, but first why are you enabling built-in kernel DRI, when you end up emerging the binary ATI drivers? You do one or the other, and with your card both approaches seem to support 3D acceleration well.

If you do decide on ATI/fglrxconfig, try out this site. It has suggestions for kernel settings and X.Org

----------

## breakerfall

Firstly, I would advise against the latest ATI-Drivers and recommend you opt for the 3.2.8-r2 driver version. The newer releases may give better glxgears scores but they are much slower in-game (particularly with UT2004).

After installing the drivers, did you do opengl-update ati ?

If so then restart X and run this command as a normal user: glxinfo | grep rendering and hopefully you should see:

```
direct rendering: Yes
```

I am, of course presuming that you have used ATIs xconfig tool (found @ /opt/ati/bin/fglrxconfig) to create a new xconfig that will have an ATI related section which should look something like:

```
# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off"

# disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "PAL-I"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x06419064"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "yes"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "0"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "2"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e44

    Screen 0

End Section
```

----------

## Torin_

 *!db! wrote:*   

> A few things come to mind, but first why are you enabling built-in kernel DRI, when you end up emerging the binary ATI drivers? You do one or the other, and with your card both approaches seem to support 3D acceleration well.
> 
> If you do decide on ATI/fglrxconfig, try out this site. It has suggestions for kernel settings and X.Org

 

Acutally it is enabled. I said i tried many configurations this is the last one  :Smile: 

I must say that without dri with built in kernel it doesn't also works.

Thx for the link i will look at it now.

What is better for performance ati, or builtin kernel dri ??

Oh and yes i did run opengupdate many times  :Smile: 

----------

## !db!

To the best of my knowledge, fglrxconfig only works with the ATI drivers, and you instead have DRI built-in ... smells like trouble. I think breakerfall has given some awfully good tips there, and with the Gentoo ATI Radeon FAQ link I suggested, you should be able to figure out the essential settings. For ATI, you'll have to disable DRI in the kernel and compile most things as modules, but first go through the FAQ and especially take note of the 'troubleshooting' section.

Kernel DRI vs. ATI drivers? The FAQ gives some support for ATI for more recent cards, but yours seems to be well supported by both approaches, as suggested earlier. In principal, built-in kernel is quicker, but makes the kernel larger and slower to load (not that critical). I run my Radeon built-in, like almsot everything. Maybe ATI-drivers and fglrxconfig can squeeze out a bit more performance ...

----------

## Torin_

Ok.

I have tried by the faq. It doesnt works still direct rendering: no

I will try now the internal kernel dri module.

---

Also doesn't work with internal dri and also after swhitching back to opengl-update xorg-x11 

Maybe this kernel is f*cked up ?

-----

can this be a thing that couse direct render doesn't work ?

```

root@deception torin # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep 'EE'

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed.  Disabling DRI.

root@deception torin # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep 'WW'

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/" does not exist.

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:0:1) found

root@deception torin # 

```

Hmm now i see i don't have /dev/dri/card0

2 hours ago there was it.

i just don't know what to do  :Sad: 

----------

## Torin_

Yeah i made it

Kernel 2.6.7ck5 was fucked up.

So i compiled 2.6.8rc2  :Smile: 

```

torin@deception torin $ glxgears  

5015 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1003.000 FPS

6469 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1293.800 FPS

32242 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6448.400 FPS

37384 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7476.800 FPS

38120 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7624.000 FPS

29636 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5927.200 FPS

24500 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4900.000 FPS

5521 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1104.200 FPS

21034 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4206.800 FPS

21893 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4378.600 FPS

24919 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4983.800 FPS

24880 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4976.000 FPS

26187 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5237.400 FPS

34658 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6931.600 FPS

36152 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7230.400 FPS

35261 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7052.200 FPS

```

 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

----------

## breakerfall

That's crazy!!   :Shocked: 

Did you resize the glxgears window!? I have a 9700pro with a 2200XP AMD CPU and 512 DDR and I get just under 4000 FPS with GLXgears. What are you complete hardware specs?

----------

## Torin_

No i didnt resized tjhe window. I was looking at opera  :Smile: 

now it would be good i think  :Smile: 

```

torin@deception torin $ glxgears 

4441 frames in 5.0 seconds = 888.200 FPS

5428 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1085.600 FPS

5423 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1084.600 FPS

5431 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1086.200 FPS

```

----------

## breakerfall

 :Laughing: 

You had me worried I wasn't reaching the potential of my card...  :Wink: 

Happy you have it working though.  :Smile: 

----------

## !db!

Still can't figure out how you can go from ~7500 fps  :Shocked:  down to ~1000 fps with the same setup ..., but happy to see you figured it out ...

----------

## Torin_

Just minimize glxgears  :Smile: 

----------

## !db!

 :Rolling Eyes:   Do-oh!

----------

## atom

 *Torin_ wrote:*   

> Yeah i made it
> 
> Kernel 2.6.7ck5 was fucked up.
> 
> So i compiled 2.6.8rc2 
> ...

 

i am using 2.6.7-ck5, and i got it working.

according to the rage3d post this is all caused by vesafb. while i did the vesafb.c fix proposed in page 2 of the post, by itself it did not fix it. i went ahead and removed the framebuffer options in grub and rebooted the machine. voila, i now had a working DRI. do i care enough about framebuffer and bootsplash? i'm not so sure.

breakerfall: what is your reasoning or proof behind using 3.2.8 over 3.9?

----------

## breakerfall

 *atom wrote:*   

> breakerfall: what is your reasoning or proof behind using 3.2.8 over 3.9?

 

Personal experience. I get better FPS in games when using 3.2.8 instead of 3.9 - especially noticable in UT2004. Compared to nvidia, I have to say ATIs linux drivers do indeed blow.  :Sad: 

----------

## atom

 *breakerfall wrote:*   

> Compared to nvidia, I have to say ATIs linux drivers do indeed blow. 

 

i must agree. they have angered me a lot this week, and if its not working how i want soon, i'm seriously going to sell my 9600xt and pick up an nvidia 5700U or something.

----------

## breakerfall

I think I'll be doing something very similar.  :Smile: 

To think, the 2.6 kernel set has been out so long and ATI still don't have a driver that officially supports the 2.6 kernel. I'm guessing that newer ATI drivers will be released before I can afford a new card anyway, so I'll wait until then - see what driver support is like, then make the decision.  :Smile: 

----------

